# How much $$$ do you spend on candy paint jobs



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)

Yea, topic pretty much explains itself...


Let me know what car you painted, what paint, etc...
Just curious...I'm going to paint my shit in the summer.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

A rough estimate is just triple the cost of a regular B\C paint job,unless of course you are using flake as a base,or shooting patterns etc.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

i would budget $1000 for materials


----------



## unkut2003 (Jan 18, 2005)

For my Chrysler Concorde (1998) I got a gallon of Orion Silver base, a gallon of Kandy Tangerine, a gallon of Concept 2020 clear, and the primer/sealer + misc. crap all for about $600


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Apr 15 2005, 03:43 AM
> *i would budget $1000 for materials*
> *[snapback]3002347[/snapback]*​






this will include sandpaper, tape, paper, and all the miscellaneous stuff


----------



## MIL TOWN HUSTLA (Mar 21, 2004)

u should be able to get a (example) gold base, 3-4 coats or even more depends on how dark u want it candy apple red and some gold flake and 6 coats of clear and a cut&buff for 2,000-2,500 no more u gettin ripped of and im asuming thats hok products that should give u a idea.


----------



## INDPOWR (Feb 15, 2005)

A SEMA paint job such as the one on my car will run more than your typical paint job. A complete strip down sand the car and make each panel perfect. Then base, color, clear, prep work such as wet sanding and buffing refiting all the panels etc...is a LOT of work. 
My paint job has taken 4 months and would cost around 15k dollars. In material thus far is around 2500.
Heres a pic of the car almost complete.








Jon


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

You missed a couple spots(under hood)and why waste your time on a vette?That's not a lowrider.


----------



## INDPOWR (Feb 15, 2005)

Dont see to many lowriders with 840hp..maybe thats why 
As well it was a test fit hood not the finished product. Hint the 97% finsihed.. 
Jon


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

You are an Idiot ^^^^^


----------



## INDPOWR (Feb 15, 2005)

Wow, big words...^^^^ LOL 
Its all good there are a lot of other very smart people on this forum that I have learned from. 
Thanks for making me laugh..


----------



## tonyo524 (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDPOWR_@Apr 16 2005, 07:59 PM
> *Wow, big words...^^^^ LOL
> Its all good there are a lot of other very smart people on this forum that I have learned from.
> Thanks for making me laugh..
> [snapback]3010257[/snapback]​*


I'ts alright, I don't know about 15k alright though


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDPOWR_@Apr 16 2005, 08:42 PM
> *Dont see to many lowriders with 840hp..maybe thats why
> As well it was a test fit hood not the finished product. Hint the 97% finsihed..
> Jon*
> *[snapback]3010221[/snapback]*​


Corvette lowrider,never seen one,hope I never do,vettes are what guys who know nothing about cars drive. 😁


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Apr 16 2005, 09:22 PM
> *Corvette lowrider,never seen one,hope I never do,vettes are what guys who know nothing about cars drive. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3010325[/snapback]​*


Whoever did it seen you coming,4 months???You lyin',no way,if figure out man hours and supplies,no shop would do 4 months worth of work for $15000,they'd go broke!


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

i got tha full line of hok products,primer,matalic sealer,1 gal of orion silver,marblelizer,inercoat klear,7 qts of kandy magentia,fushia flake,all hardners,redusers and a gal,. of hok klear for $925.00 shiped to my door,..   my cars in tha mix right now!!!!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Apr 16 2005, 08:22 PM
> *Corvette lowrider,never seen one,hope I never do,vettes are what guys who know nothing about cars drive. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3010325[/snapback]​*


i dunno about that  and that paintjob looks like a lengthy one it isnt your typical spray kandy on car and leave inner fender lip,door jam and other shit difrent color


----------



## INDPOWR (Feb 15, 2005)

I would be the first to admit my vette isnt a lowrider but then again I am glad. I would not want to be in a contest againist one they go ALL out.. i.e., chrome bolts under the car Kandy under the car I would not stand a chance. All the paint was free from HOK since they are a full sponsor but your right this was not your typical paint job. Ever single fender was taken off and gone over with a fine tooth to make sure it was smooth. Also my roll cage was painted, calibers, stearo system, parts of the dash as well. There were a lot of pieces. The shop doing my work is also a sponsor not full like HOK but they are really helpping me with my paint job. They did say for a normal job like this it would run around 15k. They also were unhappy with 2 of the parts, one door and one rocker panel so they removed them sanded them back done and reshot them. That is anal for a paint shop but I am glad they are. 
Heres another shot of showing the rockers.








We each have our own taste, but when I know lowriders have some of the best paint jobs in the industry I came here to see what others have done.
Jon


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

and we hope you stay here this website needs to be a lot less "hater free"



come on people sure it's a vette but it's in the paint forum with nice paint what more do you want :dunno:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

😁
this will soften the blow


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDPOWR_@Apr 16 2005, 08:59 PM
> *Wow, big words...^^^^ LOL
> Its all good there are a lot of other very smart people on this forum that I have learned from.
> Thanks for making me laugh..
> [snapback]3010257[/snapback]​*


 Really I was talking to lowdeville, but your reply somehow got there first.


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Apr 16 2005, 08:22 PM
> *Corvette lowrider,never seen one,hope I never do,vettes are what guys who know nothing about cars drive. :biggrin:*
> *[snapback]3010325[/snapback]*​


do your homework before running your mouth...btw nice car indpowr


----------



## INDPOWR (Feb 15, 2005)

No worries Ulysses 2, thanks for making it more clear.
Switch...great lowrider wheels...LOL Thats a great photoshop of them on there, I should give you a pic of the wheels I am getting so I can get an idea...great wor
I also had no idea someone did a lowrider vette...damn...thats a LOT of work. I soooo glad I am not in the class as you guys I would never be able to hang. 
Keep all the good work guys..PS must be nice to do your own work, I wish I could.
Jon


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDPOWR_@Apr 17 2005, 12:50 PM
> *No worries Ulysses 2, thanks for making it more clear.
> Switch...great lowrider wheels...LOL Thats a great photoshop of them on there, I should give you a pic of the wheels I am getting so I can get an idea...great wor
> I also had no idea someone did a lowrider vette...damn...thats a LOT of work. I soooo glad I am not in the class as you guys I would never be able to hang.
> ...


your vette is beutiful? what does it have done engine wise?


----------



## INDPOWR (Feb 15, 2005)

Here is what I have in the motor.


MTI Forged 347 Shortblock
Forged Lunati Billet Rods
Forged Wiseco Pistons 9:1.1
MTI G1 Camshaft (228/232, .588/.575 - 113 LSA)
Prototype ATI F1C 5.73:1 supercharger 
Twin 4.5inch Intercooler's
3inch piping
LS6 intake
Titanium retainer
Dual coil springs
LG Long tubes 1 3/4
ECS billet belt tensioner
MTI LS1 Edit tune
12lb Carbon Fiber Nitrous Bottle
Exedy Twin disk clutch
Carbon kevlar disk
Z06 clutch slave
Larger mass airflow (no screen)
Polished Mass air flow
Steal braided hoses
2 Purges coming out Z06 screens
MSD 8.5 superconductor wires
MSD window activated switch
NGK TR6 Sparkplugs .35 gap
Borla XR Stingers
LG Off-road X-Pipe
02 simulators
60lb Morton Injectors
Fuel Mangement
HV Fuel Pump
ARP Head Studs
7.4 Inch Hardened Pushrods
Cometic Head Gaskets
MTI Stage II LQ9 Cylinder Heads
Ferra Valves
Racetronix Fuel Pump
Kenne Bell Boost-a-pump
Double Roller Timing Chain
Ported and Polished Oil Pump
Comp R Roller Lifters
ECS full custom brackets to handle the supercharger
3.42 gears with harden output shaft

The motor will be tweaked next week after the paint job. Motor is in she just needs dialed in. The motor was built to handle 1000+hp but since its a street driven car and we want to keep it reliable we are going to run around 700ish rear wheel horsepower. Thats around 840 base at the flywheel on pump gas. (PS sorry about your thread, I had no intention to highjack it)
Heres a picture of the motor.








Jon


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Apr 17 2005, 12:44 PM
> *do your homework before running your mouth...btw nice car indpowr
> 
> [attachmentid=149004]
> ...


good point


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDPOWR_@Apr 17 2005, 08:51 PM
> *Here is what I have in the motor.
> 
> MTI Forged 347 Shortblock
> ...


jesus christ :worship: that thing is going to be beast!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 19 2005, 08:47 PM
> *jesus christ :worship:  that thing is going to be beast!!
> [snapback]3022937[/snapback]​*


why??? is this thang gonna race or be trailer queen


----------



## INDPOWR (Feb 15, 2005)

Its going to be both. I have 143k miles on my old motor. With this new paint job I will be only driving on the streets around town as well as at the drag strip down the street from my house. I have a 8.5x20 enclosed trailer for long trips on the highway as well it keeps the car safe when I stay in the hotel.
Jon


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDPOWR_@Apr 17 2005, 08:50 PM
> *No worries Ulysses 2, thanks for making it more clear.
> Switch...great lowrider wheels...LOL Thats a great photoshop of them on there, I should give you a pic of the wheels I am getting so I can get an idea...great wor
> I also had no idea someone did a lowrider vette...damn...thats a LOT of work. I soooo glad I am not in the class as you guys I would never be able to hang.
> ...




yeah send me the pic and i will put them on......


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Apr 17 2005, 07:44 PM
> *do your homework before running your mouth...btw nice car indpowr
> 
> [attachmentid=149004]
> ...



i always liked this vette.........

anybody got any pics. of chopper Mccain's vette?????

i have a pic somewhere i will try to find it


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Apr 17 2005, 12:44 PM
> *do your homework before running your mouth...btw nice car indpowr
> 
> [attachmentid=149004]
> ...


This car is hot,the other not,i don't see anything great about the orange one,just a straight candy paint, :uh: so what?For 4 months worth of work it's mediocre at best!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

look here man chopper's RED vette was awesome.......straight kandy but pure awesome.........i don't think you would tell him that.......


oh and i see why you don't like this vette....because it doesn't have any wires well i fixed that now chill :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

here's your rims on your car.........


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

clean shaven :biggrin:


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Man, vettes aren't lowriders?! One of the first cars to ever have hydraulics, if not the first, was a 57 Corvette. Since the 80's I have owned a few lowriders, a couple of vettes, many muscle cars and even a few 4X4's. I do most of the work myself, and have won numerous 1st place awards at the World of Wheels Shows. I'm a member of the Unidos car club in Tucson and a founding member of the Southern Arizona corvette Club. It's a shame I don't know anything about cars. :uh:


----------



## INDPOWR (Feb 15, 2005)

Great work switch...Nice clean shaven also..makes me wish I did that but if I shaved my handles they would not let me on the 1/4 track. Looks good though.
Jon


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

back on topic...

Damn you guys are soooooo lucky to get my Regal painted in silver base, patterns and flake and violet candy over the top i'm looking at £3500 worth of HOK paint alone because its so expensive to get here 

thats currently $6,695.50 for PAINT alone.

anyone working in the paint industry feeling helpfull ? could do with break on this one LOL....


Is it possible to ship paint via air without it exploding ? maybe i shuld get it shipped via boat, will take ages but cost much less by the looks of it ?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDPOWR_@Apr 16 2005, 03:59 PM
> *A SEMA paint job such as the one on my car will run more than your typical paint job. A complete strip down sand the car and make each panel perfect. Then base, color, clear, prep work such as wet sanding and buffing refiting all the panels etc...is a LOT of work.
> My paint job has taken 4 months and would cost around 15k dollars. In material thus far is around 2500.
> Heres a pic of the car almost complete.
> ...


I would say you got ripped of on materials. :0 No offense. They really told you that they had to refit all the panels? 15k thats insane in itself. That shop does't get much work does it?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Apr 19 2005, 09:41 PM
> *This car is hot,the other not,i don't see anything great about the orange one,just a straight candy paint, :uh: so what?For 4 months worth of work it's mediocre at best!
> [snapback]3023566[/snapback]​*



Then post your shit up and show us what is "hot". Lemme guess, it is in the "works", but will be better than everyone elses when it is done? I get tired of people hating. He never said it was the best out there. Damn, A lot of hard talk on this site, and not a lot of follow through :angry:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2005)

remember a Corvette cost tinfold what a Develle costs from an old Lady


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2005)

Hard to put a price on a Kandy. depends how much you can afford, what is being done, and who is doing it. If you go to Mario G, expect to pay 10K up. Some go to Sal M because he is half the price. I think when you select a custom painter you are buying their style.


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Apr 21 2005, 01:55 AM
> *back on topic...
> 
> Damn you guys are soooooo lucky to get my Regal painted in silver base, patterns and flake and violet candy over the top i'm looking at £3500 worth of HOK paint alone because its so expensive to get here
> ...



Ya I know what you mean, I was talking to someone from Europe not that long ago, and was amazed at some of my work, but I didn't understand why, they were just custom, but not show-custom, till he told me how much some of these simple custom jobs would have cost in Europe...........he was talking about an easy $5000 compared to the $1600 I usually charge.........I was like, damn, If I can get a hook up with paint supplies, I can make some serious bank working in Europe


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 21 2005, 10:19 AM
> *Then post your shit up and show us what is "hot". Lemme guess, it is in the "works", but will be better than everyone elses when it is done? I get tired of people hating. He never said it was the best out there. Damn, A lot of hard talk on this site, and not a lot of follow through :angry:
> [snapback]3030378[/snapback]​*


Funny shit,just wait,you'll drool like the rest,and oh yeah I DON'T LET ANYOVE ELSE TOUCH MY CARS I'm lucky enough to be able to do all the work myself,from hydro install\reinforcements,to body and paint flake base and patterns under a candy fade(just picked up a new sata-jet digital for the candy job),LIL will be the first place I post the pics no worries.  
Every guy up here who rolls in a vette seems to be in the middle age crisis phase of life,hence the comment on guys who drive vettes,I see now there are a few out ther and they look good.


----------



## INDPOWR (Feb 15, 2005)

There are a lot of awesome cars out there. I have seen a TON of lowriders at shows that make my jaw drop. I have seen stock diablos that do the same to me. Everyone expresses themselve differently by what they drive. Oh, by the way I am only 30 
Jon


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

[attachmentid=152984] chopper mccain's vette...here-----



> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Apr 19 2005, 07:38 PM
> *i always liked this vette.........
> 
> anybody got any pics. of chopper Mccain's vette?????
> ...


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

that'z it i love it.......thanks for posting


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

hey peepz the first car to have hydraulics was a corvetee the dude used the equipment off an airplane.just a quick history lesson


----------



## Hot Sauce (Dec 31, 2004)

nice vette indy.
i got a z06 myself. Little work done to engine.
Iget 680 out the rear wheels.
Pzz


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Apr 21 2005, 09:32 AM
> *If  I can get a hook up with paint supplies, I can make some serious bank working in Europe
> [snapback]3030462[/snapback]​*


That's probably half the battle right there.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Asking a man what he paid for his candy paint is like asking a woman how much she weighs!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i say 15k for the paint on the vette pictured is pretty steep. 
i had a honda about 5 years ago that was in a wreck and i got it sprayed candy apple red over a silver base with collision it was about 3100$.....that included materials and removal of doors and hood and trunk...


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

every paint charges different. go to G's Autobody and get a qoute. better make sure your car has no dings too. youll get a BOMB paint though. most people around here who paint candy keep your car for a few months if not more, some wont sand a coat a clear until 30 days, some people take there time and charge you for it.

the vette sal painted was nice, car that never won and thought should have. choppers car, now thats a different story SUPER FEO


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

paint no less then 1000 if you use all HOK. if you do your frame, belly, firewall, youll started getting to that 1800-2000 with all your materials, including tape and stuff like that


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla (May 17, 2005)

the corvette looks fucked up with tha wires, ill take the rims over the car. this is a lowrider forum. a vette isnt. get that ugly shit outta herre. and how did it cost so much if your shit was free? im disgusted.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i dont think the vette is ugly. actually i think its pretty nice. a candy painted vette, yea id roll it. i was just saying 15k for a straight candy paint no patterns....where did all the expense go. they must have used laser to get the body straight right??


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dyme_sak_hustla_@May 17 2005, 11:56 PM
> *the corvette looks fucked up with tha wires, ill take the rims over the car. this is a lowrider forum. a vette isnt. get that ugly shit outta herre. and how did it cost so much if your shit was free? im disgusted.
> [snapback]3152713[/snapback]​*


im sure its worth more then whatever bucket you drive  id give my right nut for that vette,maybe a kidney too :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by concrete_@Apr 14 2005, 01:40 PM
> *yea, topic pretty much explains its self...
> let me know what car you painted, what paint, ect...
> Just curious...I'm going to paint my shit in the summer..
> [snapback]3000375[/snapback]​*



call hok and order the kandy base coat color card and go from there.unless you r going to do patterns or murals under kandy this is your best way to go,and it has the same depth as base to topcoat kandy with less time and money.i've used it and the final results were off the hook.good luck homie.


----------

